# Vorarbeiten / Doku eines sicherheitstechnischen Umbaus



## Sockenralf (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine Anlage (ca. BJ1996 / zusammengestellt aus mehreren Einzelmaschinen / wir haben CE vergeben), an der nun ein Umbau an der Aufrollung (Aufrollwalze die über Zylinder angehoben / gesenkt wird) am Ende der Maschine ansteht (zusätzl BWS, Umbauten im Teilhaltbereich der Aufrollung).

Nun meine Frage / meine Überlegungen, was dazu erforderlich ist:

Gefährdungsanalyse --> daraus ergibt sich, wie "sicher" die neuen Teile sein müssen
Validierung der Schaltpläne? (wer kann / darf das?)
Änderung der Bedienungsanleitung
Anpassung der CE-Erklärung
Anpassung / Ergänzung der vorh. Gefährdungsanalyse für die Anlage


Hab ich was vergessen?
Wie wird sowas bei anderen Firmen gehandhabt?


Mutschas Grazias


----------



## Safety (24 Januar 2010)

*Meinung*



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben eine Anlage (ca. BJ1996 / zusammengestellt aus mehreren Einzelmaschinen / wir haben CE vergeben), an der nun ein Umbau an der Aufrollung (Aufrollwalze die über Zylinder angehoben / gesenkt wird) am Ende der Maschine ansteht (zusätzl BWS, Umbauten im Teilhaltbereich der Aufrollung).
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ralf,
hier meine Interpretation und vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise.

Risikoanalyse, Gefahrenanalyse, wenn es schon eine für die Anlage gegeben hat nur für die neuen Maschinenteile bzw. Funktionen

Festestellen ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt. Habe ich schon einige Dokumente und Links ins Netz gestellt.

Wenn keine Wesentliche Veränderung, Ausführung der Sicherheitstechnik nach neuster MRL für die neue Funktion. Eine Verbesserung der Sicherheitstechnik wird nicht als wesentliche Veränderung angesehen. Anpassung der Dokumentation keine neue CE. Da der Gesetzgeber Innovationen nicht verhindern will ist die Wesentliche Änderung nicht so leicht erreicht. Man kann durch eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung schon wieder auf der sicheren Seite sein. Ob man dies nur durch eine Trennende Schutzeinrichtung machen kann ist auch unter Fachleuten umstritten. Ich bin der Meinung das kann man auch durch eine BWS machen. Aber das ist meine Meinung und dies muss der Konstrukteur verantworten.

Wenn wesentliche Veränderung, dann kommt das einem neuen Inverkehrbringen einer Maschine gleich und es muss alles nach neuer MRL gemacht werden auch die ganze Dokumentation. 
Hier kann man nun verschiedener Meinung sein wie das bei Maschinenanlagen zu handhaben ist. Ich bin der Meinung wenn ein CE für die Maschinenanlage vergeben wird muss diese auch der aktuellen MRL genügen. Wenn aber die Einzelmaschinen jede eine CE hat und die Schnittstellen sicher sind sieht es wieder anders aus.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Januar 2010)

Ich seh das auch so wie Safety.
Erstmal feststellen, ob es überhaupt eine wesentliche Änderung ist.
Wir laden bei so solchen Fragen gerne jemand von der BG ein und lassen uns beraten.
Dabei waren wir schon (positiv) überrascht, was alles keine wesentliche Änderung ist 
Wenn es doch eine wesentliche Änderung darstellt, dann auch genau die Grenzen der Anlage/Maschine festlegen. Auch hier gibt es genügend Spielraum für Interpretation. 

Auf jedenfall Wünsche ich dir viel Spass bei dem Vorhaben 
Ich saß auch die ganze letzte Woche am PC und hab mich mit Sistema, Pilz Pascal und Siemens SET "vergnügt".

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## siouxx (25 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> hier meine Interpretation und vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise.
> 
> Risikoanalyse, Gefahrenanalyse, wenn es schon eine für die Anlage gegeben hat nur für die neuen Maschinenteile bzw. Funktionen
> ...


Wirklich Bewertung nach MRL ? Ich hätte gedacht Ohne Wesentliche Veränderung wird nach BetrSichV bewertet...


----------



## Safety (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo Siouxx,
das ist sich bei der BetrSichV um eine Mindestanforderung an alle Arbeitsmittel im Betrieb handelt und Du bei der Erweiterung Deiner Anlage auch nicht Technik von Gestern einsetzt, bin ich der Meinung hier muss auch die Neuste Norm angewendet werden. 
Mann muss und kann natürlich nicht die MRL auf eine Sicherheitsfunktion anwenden, aber die Norm in dem Fall z.B. die 13849-1.

MFG


----------



## siouxx (26 Januar 2010)

Hallo Safety

Ich bin natürlich auch der Meinung, so sicher wie möglich, mit Hilfe der modernsten Technik. Aber rein rechtlich betrachtet ist es doch so, dass in diesem konkreten Fall, vorausgesetzt "Keine Wesentliche Veränderung" der Betreiber in der Pflicht steht, also BetrSichV .. Oder ??
Ich lasse mich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren, wir haben in der vergangenen Zeit öfters die Diskussiuonen im Hause bezüglich Retrofit von Anlagen und dem Satz
in der Einbauerklärung 
"Die Inbetriebnahme der Unvollständigen Maschine ist solange untersagt, bis festgestellt wurde, dass die Maschine, in welche diese eingebaut werden soll, den Bestimmungen der Maschinenrichtlinie entspricht" Dr.Ostermann hat z.B. in seiner Einbauerklärungsvorlage (www.maschinenrichtlinie.de) die Fussnote *) nur wenn endg.Maschine der MRL unterliegt.

MfG
Siouxx


----------



## Safety (21 Februar 2010)

*Wesentliche Änderung*

Hallo Ralf,
im Anhang sehr nützliche Dokumente zu dem Thema!


----------



## Safety (21 Februar 2010)

Hallo, und weiter gehts für Gesamtmaschinen und Anlagen.


----------

